# Klin duo



## dundeepeh (Jun 20, 2013)

If anyone is looking to buy a new drying towel , I highly recommend the kiln duo. I have just used mine for the first time today . the drying ability is fabulous . One sweep of the towel is all you need for a perfectly dry surface.It dried all my jag xf no problem. definitely a 5 Star product. :car::car::car:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm collecting mine form the post office this afternoon along with a shinemate for glass. (already told the wife hands off).


----------



## dundeepeh (Jun 20, 2013)

You wont be disappointed . Better hide it


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Whats the fuss about this one I dont get it, it is twisted pile drying towel which is presebt on the market for years in the likes og gyeon silk dryer and many others? You can even get then on ebaj straight from Korea if you want.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

The selling point for me was its size ( i got the biggest one), i needed something with more coverage as my carbon collective towel i have at the minute, although very good, it takes some ringing out when trying to cover my tank.

Klin Korea Large Duo Drying Towel
A dual layered and edgeless luxury twisted drying towel that makes light work of drying your vehicles paintwork.
The twisted pile ensures a large amount of water can be retained with no streaks nor smears.
It's advisable to wash the towel before first use using a dedicated microfibre wash product. Ensure not to use any fabric conditioner.

Size: 70x90cm


----------



## dundeepeh (Jun 20, 2013)

FallenAngel said:


> Whats the fuss about this one I dont get it, it is twisted pile drying towel which is presebt on the market for years in the likes og gyeon silk dryer and many others? You can even get then on ebaj straight from Korea if you want.


I was just letting people know , that iit is a very good towel , in my view., What can you NOT buy off Ebay ??????


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

The difference in this one is the dual layer of twisted pile, unlike all the others you mentioned that are single layer if im not mistaken? This adds SO much to the ability of the towel, not only that but the Klin towels are VERY good quality and that extends to every towel ive currently used of their range. As drying towels go and ive tried and got most of them, the one is at the top.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Do they have any good buffing cloths?


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

They have one called the "Buffing King" and then a pack of 5 pack of zero finish towels for wax or coating removal. Def worth a look.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

FallenAngel said:


> Whats the fuss about this one I dont get it, it is twisted pile drying towel which is presebt on the market for years in the likes og gyeon silk dryer and many others? You can even get then on ebaj straight from Korea if you want.


I think these are dual layer - so two towels stitched together - looks like a winner, and I'll pick one up at some point.


----------



## Tom_Detailing97 (Oct 4, 2016)

Zero finish towels are fantastic, yet to get my hands on a buffing towel but have heard good things from various professional detailers. For me Klin Korea are at the top for towels. I have brought 2 Large duo's and 1 smaller Duo, even the smaller Duo it's effortless and doesn't need ringing out. 
I'm a big fan of the Glass Shine, Interior it really comes into its element, just add water so no issue with glass cleaning chemicals sprayed all over dash board, Regardless of that the Glass Shine is so easy. 
They also do finger applicators which I am yet to use but look good quality. 
I have used various wash mitts and the Klin one is so thick and soft it's superb. Up there with the best in my opinion. 
There is one Klin product I am keen to try and that is the 'Green Monster'. It's for removing light brake dust etc I think so that would be great for people who go to car shows etc. 
I think Klin Korea as a whole is very underrated, worth a go if you're considering new drying towels etc 

Edit: if anyone has a Green Monster please could they share with how it performs? I'm keen to get my hands on one. Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

We have seen twisted pile towels yes but not of this quailty. 

Every item I've had of Klin has been spot on. 

I've sold on my Auto a Finesse Aqua Deluxe, Carbon collective Onyx Towels to restock with the Duo's. They really are a fantastic Towel


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Tom_Detailing97 said:


> Zero finish towels are fantastic, yet to get my hands on a buffing towel but have heard good things from various professional detailers. For me Klin Korea are at the top for towels. I have brought 2 Large duo's and 1 smaller Duo, even the smaller Duo it's effortless and doesn't need ringing out.
> I'm a big fan of the Glass Shine, Interior it really comes into its element, just add water so no issue with glass cleaning chemicals sprayed all over dash board, Regardless of that the Glass Shine is so easy.
> They also do finger applicators which I am yet to use but look good quality.
> I have used various wash mitts and the Klin one is so thick and soft it's superb. Up there with the best in my opinion.
> ...


Found this:





Looks like the green monster is a different weave - like a zero finish with more bite.


----------



## Tom_Detailing97 (Oct 4, 2016)

tosh said:


> Found this:
> KLiN ê·¸ë¦°ëª¬ìŠ¤í„° íœ*&ì-"ì§„ í�´ë¦¬ë„ˆ, ë¬¼ë¡œí•˜ëŠ" íœ*ì„¸ì²~ Chemical Free Car Wash Wheel Cleaner Towel by KLiN - YouTube
> 
> Looks like the green monster is a different weave - like a zero finish with more bite.


Have seen that previously and that's what got me interested, just wondered if there's any frequent users of it. 
Just thought that especially during the warmer months people use quick detailers in between washes but the wheels go a miss. If you could use this along with QD between washes it would prove a great buy imo.

I'll try get my hands on one with my next order and report back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Collected mine earlier, should make things a lot easier.









And side by side with my carbon collective towel









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

The green monster towel is aimed more at maintenance or show cleaning. It does the job but is not designed for cleaning heavily soiled wheels.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone got any eBay links?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Tom_Detailing97 said:


> Have seen that previously and that's what got me interested, just wondered if there's any frequent users of it.
> Just thought that especially during the warmer months people use quick detailers in between washes but the wheels go a miss. If you could use this along with QD between washes it would prove a great buy imo.
> 
> I'll try get my hands on one with my next order and report back
> ...


Normal work towel (Costco) and some QD and you'll get the same result, you know you don't need this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tom_Detailing97 (Oct 4, 2016)

tosh said:


> Normal work towel (Costco) and some QD and you'll get the same result, you know you don't need this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hmm Must. Resist. Ordering. New. Detailing. Products...
It's a struggle, I'm not sure though, that green monster does seem to look like it grabs the dirt and brake dust up easily, sometimes it can be like you're just pushing the dirt with normal towel and QD, we'll see, more expense but I don't grudge it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

